# What Types Tend to Be Motherly?



## TheQuirkyArtiste (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm an ENFP. My sister does not have the same personality as me. She's very clearly and NP and probably an ENxP, but I don't know if she really matches up with being an ENTP. And if she's an ENFP, I'm just plain confused. I'm usually really great at typing people, but when it comes to my family I'm almost always at a loss. If anything, I know my two younger brothers are an INTJ and ENTJ. As for my parents and older sister, though...I just don't know.

Anyways, just cause she has a tendency to be motherly, what types have a tendency to be motherly?

Thanks guys!

For anyone who wants to assist me in typing my sis, here's a few pics:


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

ENFJ? I've met several female ENFJ coworkers and they've instantly felt like mothers to me, it's really odd.


----------



## under skies (Jun 9, 2010)

I have absolutely no maternal instincts. I have an INFP friend who is the biggest mom ever.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

ESFJ, in my experience. They're great with the whole feed/comfort/keep up family traditions kind of thing.


----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste (Oct 21, 2014)

I had my sister take the test yesterday...she came out ENFJ! I guess because in our family we're so strongly P that I didn't notice the J as much...but of course yesterday she was talking about how much she loves to make color codes charts and plans even though she doesn't have to...XD


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I like those pics. lol. 

I don't know what her type is. I think ENTP is probably the most feely thinking type. An ENTP can be motherly. You said she is older than you and your brothers. So, is she first born then? That can make one somewhat motherly right there. She has younger siblings. Without any siblings, she may be different. 

INFJ and ENFJ are motherly too.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Exfj tends to be most motherly


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

ISFJs-because they are really protective
ESFJs-called the nurturers


----------



## moonlightdrive (Jan 31, 2015)

ENFJs and ESFJs have _always_ been very motherly in my experience.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Intj


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

ISFJ...hey, I'm an INTP male and I'd still say I've got a nurturing motherly side with those functions in me.


----------



## Liquidlucy (Dec 28, 2014)

Your sister seems like an extrovert at the least. I have this colorful friend who is a real mother hen, but in a very logical, pragmatic way. She is a ENTP.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

ENFJ because they're ennegram is type 2


----------



## jmv (Oct 15, 2014)

Esfj, isfj, infj


----------



## tori15015 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm an INFJ and all of my friends say I give off a "motherly vibe", I guess because I help people through their struggles and give advice a lot of time. 

I would say ESFJ and ISFJ out of the other types!


----------



## mbilst (Feb 7, 2015)

The textbook ISFJ screams motherly to me, ENFJs are the kind to look out for others' wellbeing a lot I think. ISFJs - the givers, ENFJs - the nurturers. Seems like FJs have these tendencies.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

ESFJs
ENFJs
ISFJs
INFJs


----------



## constantlyfantasizing (Feb 21, 2015)

Types with high Fe, in general. So ExFJs and IxFJs. Not every Fe-user with be motherly, though.

EDIT: My ISTJ friend has amazing motherly instinct whereas my ENTP friend and I are terrible at being motherly. So maybe an SJ thing as well?


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

No maternal instincts here. 

I'd say ESFJ and ISFJs, they have that more caring, motherly vibe.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

As others have said probably people with strong Fe. Though I think Feelers in general are more likely to be motherly, but then... SJs in general also strike me as being likely to seem that way....

how I perceive it would be something like:
most motherly: ESFJ, ISFJ, ENFJ, INFJ, ISTJ, ESTJ
somewhere in between: ISFP, INFP, ESFP, ENFP,
least motherly: INTJ, ESTP, ISTP, ENTJ, INTP, ENTP

I have very maternal feelings towards others but I don't come off 'motherly' in my actions. 

I don't want to sound condescending because I really don't think I'm better than others, but especially as a kid I often felt more emotionally mature than other kids and felt responsibility to care for and try to be a good example/good influence when I could see they had a tendency to make poor choices. I even felt motherly towards my father because I could see some of his emotional issues that he hadn't sorted through yet and how that played out in some of his poor choices and I loved him and wanted to see him mature emotionally and grow out of his issues. I'm also motherly in that I'm a great person for holding someone while they cry, and while I don't stand up for myself much, when it's someone else who's being hurt then I'll actually feel the urge and have the courage to take a stand and protect them. 


I guess I actually do enjoy tucking people into bed and fixing them food and things, but I don't go around trying to do that for people unless I know they're not going to be offended by my motherlyness. And I don't keep people's schedules in mind and remind them, or nag them about things. I don't naturally take leadership roles among people, herding them like my little chicks or anything. I don't have a natural 'radar' for services that need to be taken care of for people like it seems 'motherly' people tend to - you know like turning on a light for someone, or grabbing a coat for someone, or cleaning up messes, or taking care of making arrangements for stuff someone might need or may have forgotten, etc.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Aelthwyn said:


> As others have said probably people with strong Fe. Though I think Feelers in general are more likely to be motherly, but then... SJs in general also strike me as being likely to seem that way....
> 
> how I perceive it would be something like:
> most motherly: ESFJ, ISFJ, ENFJ, INFJ, ISTJ, ESTJ
> ...



Well, test sites do say that SFP and NFP types tend to have a special connection to animals and small children. I would assume it's because of Fi-dom or Fi-aux, and Se-dom or Se-aux (SFPs) or Ne-dom or Ne-aux (NFPs). Small children and animals are often pure-hearted, nonjudgmental, and have an innocently playful nature. As major Fi users this appeals to us because of our sensitive self-esteem, the keeping of our own personal values (small children are unlikely to threaten them), and to our own imaginative childlike nature (Se and/or Ne).
I'm an ISFP, and whenever I see little kids and babies, I smile and wave at them. They usually giggle and wave back, and they often take an instant liking to me. I remember when I went to the mall once, I saw a little toddler running around and playing, as I sat across at a different table. He looked so sweet that I couldn't help but play along and entertain him by making silly faces. At some point I had to use the restroom to wash my hands, and he surprisingly followed me in, still hoping to play. Then his mother came in, and she looked a little embarrassed. I told her, of course, that it was no big deal. 
For my sixth birthday my parents let me get a kitten as a pet. I named her Juliet, like from Romeo and Juliet. For 13 years that cat was my best friend, especially in high school when I could never count on one of my supposed "friends" at school to be loyal, understanding, and trustworthy. By the time I reached the middle to end of my senior year of high school last year and was getting acceptance letters from the colleges that I applied to, Juliet, or "Julie," as we called her got sick. My mom and I took her to the emergency vet clinic where we got the news, and I tearfully decided to put her down. I was sobbing and having trouble holding back my tears for almost two days, even when my brothers and some of my relatives didn't understand why I was so upset about a cat. I so rarely cry, after all. To me, though, Julie wasn't just a cat, she was family and the only one close to me, who never judged, just listened. 

Anyway, back to the topic. I think that Fi users tend to be motherly when a child or animal wants a playmate, or they need someone who is willing to listen, and give light helpful advice or praise when needed. However, we tend to not be great at comforting others and taking care of them because we're more concerned about living in accordance to what we personally feel is right or wrong, and overt displays of strong emotion from others tends to make us feel internally conflicted and uncomfortable. That's where strong Fe users do a better job at being motherly because they can solely take the other person's feelings into account without taking any of their own internal feelings into consideration, and be completely content with being warm and nonjudgmental when their own feelings or personal beliefs are being threatened.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The ESFJ seems to be the stereotype. My mom's an ISFJ.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

AliceKettle said:


> Well, test sites do say that SFP and NFP types tend to have a special connection to animals and small children.. . .
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic. I think that Fi users tend to be motherly when a child or animal wants a playmate, or they need someone who is willing to listen, and give light helpful advice or praise when needed. However, we tend to not be great at comforting others and taking care of them because we're more concerned about living in accordance to what we personally feel is right or wrong, and overt displays of strong emotion from others tends to make us feel internally conflicted and uncomfortable. That's where strong Fe users do a better job at being motherly because they can solely take the other person's feelings into account without taking any of their own internal feelings into consideration, and be completely content with being warm and nonjudgmental when their own feelings or personal beliefs are being threatened.


I would definitely agree about the animals and small children, I do think Fi somehow seems to create a special sense of safety and connection. But for my personal experience anyway i can't say I've had trouble reacting to adult's strong feelings and find it very easy to step into their shoes and be understanding even when I don't completely agree with their values. I honestly feel like Fe and Te have a harder time allowing space for other ways of thinking and feeling than Fi and Ti do, because Je is more about putting those things out there and dealing with external systems, while Ji seems to place more value on individuality thus finding 'to each his own' a more comfortable motto. But as far as Acting motherly, I think Je is more likely to do that, again because of the outward focus. - but of course my sampling of the various types is relatively small.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Aelthwyn said:


> I would definitely agree about the animals and small children, I do think Fi somehow seems to create a special sense of safety and connection. But for my personal experience anyway i can't say I've had trouble reacting to adult's strong feelings and find it very easy to step into their shoes and be understanding even when I don't completely agree with their values. I honestly feel like Fe and Te have a harder time allowing space for other ways of thinking and feeling than Fi and Ti do, because Je is more about putting those things out there and dealing with external systems, while Ji seems to place more value on individuality thus finding 'to each his own' a more comfortable motto. But as far as Acting motherly, I think Je is more likely to do that, again because of the outward focus. - but of course my sampling of the various types is relatively small.


I know what you mean. I also find it easy to empathize and be understanding with others when they are hurting, but when I'm involved in the situation I tend to end up letting my own feelings burst out in anger and frustration after I've hidden them for so long to avoid confrontation and conflict , which I do a lot.


----------



## Jazer Strozier (Aug 11, 2011)

I am the motherly type and so are you my mom was an ENFP


TheQuirkyArtiste said:


> I'm an ENFP. My sister does not have the same personality as me. She's very clearly and NP and probably an ENxP, but I don't know if she really matches up with being an ENTP. And if she's an ENFP, I'm just plain confused. I'm usually really great at typing people, but when it comes to my family I'm almost always at a loss. If anything, I know my two younger brothers are an INTJ and ENTJ. As for my parents and older sister, though...I just don't know.
> 
> Anyways, just cause she has a tendency to be motherly, what types have a tendency to be motherly?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazer Strozier (Aug 11, 2011)

lol that's not add you were just able to pick up on who they were


Winegums said:


> ENFJ? I've met several female ENFJ coworkers and they've instantly felt like mothers to me, it's really odd.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

ESFJs, ISFJs and ENFJs seem like the most motherly to me. i think most women in the population are XSFJ, so that may be another reason they're associated with it? because by and large, most people will have a mother with one of those types. so i think they are motherly in the traditional sense, at least.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

ENFJ would definitely be a possibility. Is she really sensitive to criticism? takes on the issues/problems of others trying to fix them? has trouble saying no because she likes to please people? Finds it hard to talk about any negative emotions or problems? Can go from social butterfly to hermit in the same week? (wait that last one might be just me).


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

I have an ISFJ mom and an ESFJ grandmother. Super motherly both types. I prefer my ISFJ mom though, she's quieter. My mum can't stand how much my ESFJ grandmother talks as well. :laughing:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Reluctanine said:


> I have an ISFJ mom and an ESFJ grandmother. Super motherly both types. I prefer my ISFJ mom though, she's quieter. My mum can't stand how much my ESFJ grandmother talks as well. :laughing:


 My ESFP mum talks too much too lol. She was a very warm, affectionate mother while I was growing up and was prone to being more like a friend than a disciplinarian to me, that is until my ISTJ dad told her that she was my mum first and foremost and needed to be a bit firmer on me.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

SFJs and NFJs with a bend toward extraversion.


----------

